# [PS]PlayStation 2 Logo



## EuroCent (19. August 2005)

*Autor:* Lenox

*Copy:* All4WBB.de

*Zeit:* 15min

*Beschrebung:* Wie erstellt man ein PS2 Logo

1. erstelt eine neue Ebene mit der grösse von 400*400pixel Transparent

2. Färbt diese ebene in Schwarz "#000000"

3. Geht auf Ansicht und klickt auf Lineale, falls noch nicht vorhanden

4. Zieht solche Hilfslinien wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen beachtet dabei das ihr es fast genauso hingekommt







5. Klickt auf das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zeichenstiftwerkzeug "P" einstellungen wie auf dem Bild






6. Zoomt mit "STRG + Plus-Taste" auf 300% heran






7. Setzt den ersten Punkt hier an






8. Danach weiter, haltet am besten die Shift-Taste gedrückt














































9. Jetzt kommt der Letzt Ankerpunkt und den zieht ihr von dem Letzten zum ersten damit dieses geschlossen wird






10. Jetzt Rastert die ebene über Ebene => Rastern => Ebene






11. So jetzt haben wir schon einmal das P fertig, jetzt kommen wir zum S

12. Geht genauso vor wie in den Bildern zu erkennen

Wir fangen hier an:






13. Jetzt geht es mit dem S los









































14. und jetzt kommt wieder der letzte Punkt um das S zu schliessen






15. Jetzt Rastert die ebene über Ebene => Rastern => Ebene






16. Jetzt haben wir auch schon das S fertig und es fehlt uns nur noch die 2

17. Nun erstellen wir die 2 um das LOGO zu vollenden

Wir fangen hier an:






Ab Hier kommt der erste Ankerpunkt





























































18. Und auch hier schliessen wir den Ankerpunkt






19. Rastert auch diese ebene über Ebene => Rastern => Ebene






20. So nun haben wir das Logo Fertig aber es sieht noch nicht genauso aus wie das PlayStation 2 LOGO oder

So sieht es bis jetzt aus






21. Klickt auf die Vordergrundfarbe und gibt diesen Farbcode unten rechts ein: 1139EB






22. Klickt auf die hintergrund Farbe und gibt diesen den Farbcode 08DEE4






23. Reduziert die Ebene auf eine zusammen blendet vorher die Ebene1 also die Schwarze Hintergrund ebene






24. Klickt auf Ebene => Sichtbare auf eine Ebene Reduzieren






25. Blendet die Hintergrund ebene wieder ein "Ebene1"

26. Wählt über Ebene => Ebenenstil den Verlaufeffeckt an

27. Wählt diesen Verlauf aus:






28. Macht den Hacken bei Stil => An Ebene ausrichten raus

Und Stellt bei Winkel auf: -90°






29. Wählt das Textwerkzeug aus und schreibt mit der Font: Arial und der pixel grösse von 12PX den Text: PlayStation 2 in Weiss und stellt es auf abrunden ein






30. Nun kommen wir zum ende des Tutorials und es könnte dann zum schluss wenn ihr es richtig gemacht habt so aussehen






_*Tutorial unter liegt wie immer All4WBB.de und dem Autor*_​


----------



## Pazu (19. August 2005)

Mich würde noch interessieren welcher Font das "PlayStation 2" ist.


----------



## EuroCent (19. August 2005)

Öhm... steht doch im *Punkt 29* schon drinne



> *Font: Arial*


----------



## Leola13 (19. August 2005)

Hai,

das Ganze gehört doch wohl in die Tutorials Sektion.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Pazu (19. August 2005)

FreddyKruegger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm... steht doch im *Punkt 29* schon drinne


Nein, ich meinte den echten Font. Also den den Sony benutzt.


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. August 2005)

Hallo!

Die Schrift nennt sich "Minimalhard" und finden tust Du sie hier:
http://www.smackbomb.com/famousfonts/fonts/playstation2.html

Axel


----------



## exed (19. August 2005)

Hi

Das Tutorial das du hier aufgezeigt hast, ist identisch mit dem auf Sintec (www,sintec,de,vu) und das gibt es dort schon seit ca. 2 Monaten.
Wollte das nur mal erwähnen  


Gruß
exed


----------



## Pazu (19. August 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Schrift nennt sich "Minimalhard" und finden tust Du sie hier:
> http://www.smackbomb.com/famousfonts/fonts/playstation2.html


Nää! Ich meinte das ausgeschriebene "PlayStation 2". Guck mal hier und dann oben rechts dieses "PlayStation.com". DEN Font meinte ich. Arial ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## AKrebs70 (20. August 2005)

Hallo!

Dann schaue dich doch einmal auf dieser Seite um. Die findest Du auch dort.
http://www.smackbomb.com/famousfonts/fonts/playstation.html

Axel


----------



## EuroCent (7. September 2005)

exed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Das Tutorial das du hier aufgezeigt hast, ist identisch mit dem auf Sintec (www,sintec,de,vu) und das gibt es dort schon seit ca. 2 Monaten.
> Wollte das nur mal erwähnen
> ...



Das kann gut möglich sein keine Ahnung

Weiss zwar nicht was genau du mit der aussage da oben besagen willst, aber ich kann dir versichern das es nicht von der Seite kommt, oder das ich es eventuel kopiert und eingefügt habe

Aber das steht hier eh nicht zur debatte, wenn du denkst es sei eventuell geklaut oder kopiert dann frage dort den Webmaster

Ich hab nix zu verbergen von daher kann er mich gern fragen woher ich das hab, und ich werd auch ihm sagen das es ich es selber erstellt hab

Man hätte es auch viel einfacher machen können in dem man einen Font benutzt aber mal ehrlich wäre es dann sinnvoll dann ein TuT zu schreiben wenn man für alles ein Font haben will, so können S es lernen besser mit effekten und sonstigen im Photosshop klar zu kommen

Selbst ich hab noch die eine oder andere schwierigkeiten die wo ich selber auch noch rum tüffteln muss


----------

